
A man trying to automate Thailand’s hospitals - danso
https://restofworld.org/2020/the-man-trying-to-automate-thailands-hospitals/
======
geomark
From the article "SOFA robots have become something of a national treasure in
Thailand."

Strange, I live in Thailand and have been following the news closely ever
since the pandemic hit but I have not heard of this or seen it mentioned in
Thai media. Perhaps a bit of hyperbole to call it a national treasure.

~~~
sirn
It has been mentioned in Thai mainstream media, but not really a top
headline[1][2][3][4], but "national treasure" definitely sounds like a
hyperbole.

[1]
[https://www.thairath.co.th/news/tech/technology/1836736](https://www.thairath.co.th/news/tech/technology/1836736)

[2]
[https://www.mcot.net/viewtna/5eccba21e3f8e40af8448090](https://www.mcot.net/viewtna/5eccba21e3f8e40af8448090)

[3]
[https://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/888783?ans=](https://www.bangkokbiznews.com/news/detail/888783?ans=)

[4] [https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/1896230/fibo-unveils-
ro...](https://www.bangkokpost.com/business/1896230/fibo-unveils-robots-for-
outbreak)

------
DoreenMichele
_For now, Thailand has successfully contained the virus.

Two decades ago, Laowattana was considered a fringe scientist by his peers.
But the pandemic has been a bittersweet validation of his life’s work._

A little good news coming out in a sea of news about people dropping the ball
and what not. Also, the part about designing robots in a culturally sensitive
manner is fascinating.

------
kristianpaul
Cant agree more:

“I don’t like the coronavirus, but the pandemic is a fast-forward button.”

------
travelco
nice! badly needed in South Asia

